# AArrgh that Locog ticket website



## madmav (3 August 2012)

Vexed. Feel like punching holes in computer, that bloody ticket website is so annoying. I have lost hours of sleep trying to get ticket, it seems to hate me. Lures me in, yes, you are one minute away....blah blah, then tells me to bugger off. Really very cross. Have just tried for a very expensive single ticket for athletics. Nada.


----------

